# Thermacell - How it Works....



## Slug-Gunner

NOTE: I got this off the Thermacell web site.... it explains what the "active ingredient" is. 
Now if we could only find it in some available retail form to replenish the pads ourselves.  

HOW IT WORKS :

Thermacell works by heating a mat saturated with mosquito repellent. As the mat is heated the repellent is released into the surrounding area providing an area of protection (about 225 sq. feet).

The ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent utilizes the active ingredient known as allethrin. It belongs to a class of materials called pyrethroids, which are synthetic analogs of pyrethrin, which is a naturally occurring insecticide found in certain types of chrysanthemum known as pyrethrum flowers. Mosquitoes really do not like this material. The allethrin is contained in the blue mats, and when they are heated it causes the allethrin to "volatilize", which is similar to evaporation. The volatilized allethrin forms a zone of protection around the unit The amount of active ingredient that is released is small - not enough to kill mosquitoes, but enough to repel them. There is 0.018 oz. of active ingredient on a mat. 

Although the ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent is most effective against mosquitoes, it has also been shown in field testing to be effective against black flies (Prosimulium hirtipes and Simulium venestrum), no-see-ums (Culicoides, also known as biting midges), and phlebotomine sand flies. 
We do not have any data to support efficacy claims against the larger biting flies (horse flies, deer flies, greenheads)or common house flies. We also do not recommend it for bees, wasps, yellow jackets, or hornets. We do believe that it is effective in reducing or eliminating the annoyance of some non-biting insects such as gnats, but we do not have field test data to support this claim.

The ThermaCELL Mosquito Repellent is registered with the Federal EPA and with the EPA of each and every state. (Note: during the registration process the EPA evaluates insecticide products for safety and efficacy as well as environmental impact.) 

      ​


----------



## HT2

*Slug........*

HMMMM?????

Didn't know that was how it worked, but I do know it works.......

Good Info.......


----------



## scshep2002

I used mine last weekend in one of them deep Florida swamps, and you know how thick the skeeters are down here. Well turned it on and in about 2-4 minutes, not a skeeter buzzin. Didnt see a single one land on me or even fly by. No sand fleas, and no nothing. It was one of the most enjoyable morning swamp hunts I have ever had in FL at a place called Tiger Bay which is half underwater at any given time of the year. usually the skeeters will carry you away or you will loose at least a pint of blood, so a big THANK YOU TO WHOEVER CREATED THERMACELL!!


----------



## captainhook

Yellow flies are not deterred by t-cells. However one goes with me on every sit and has for the last 3 years.


----------



## cfbutler31

i've had my thermacell on the last couple of warm hunts, and had deer blow at me twice, on seperate hunts, i showered with scent free, and wash ed clothes in scent free, don't get busted a whole lot, but this year i got me a thermacell that i think may be busting me, kinda reminds me of a cinnamin smell??


----------



## HT2

*Cf..........*

HMMMMM????

I've used mine for over 2 years a lot........

I've never had a deer bust me because of the smell.........


----------



## Paddle

Don't have one of these but maybe I should look into it. I thought they where gimmicks.


----------



## frankwright

I did a little internet searching to confirm a suspicion... I would just about bet that the ingredient in the Thermacell pad is permanone(permethrin).

According to this quote, it sounds just like what is described above.(What is Permethrin? 
Permethrin is a man-made insecticide, structurally similar to a naturally-occurring chemical called pyrethrum. Pyrethrum was initially derived from the crushed dried flowers of the daisy Chrysanthemum, whose insecticidal properties have been recognized since the 18th century. The permethrin which is currently sold to consumers is a synthesized product that was developed in the 1970's. )

I believe if you figured out how to heat the permanone, which is available in liquids,sprays,gallon jugs etc, you would get the same effect.

I have used the permanone spray on my clothes including socks,hats,face mask and gloves and cannot tell you when I was last bit with a mosquitoe or tick or chigger.


----------



## Uncle T

Is it possible to resaturate the pads with the spray Permethrin?  Seems you could save money that way.


----------



## Jamie Jainniney

Trick I learned in the "Low Country" of SC  --  You can adjust the level of protection by adjusting the ON/OFF switch.  Watch the glow thru the top window as you move the switch towards the off posistion.  Just before it totally dims out, STOP!!  Enough protection for the stand that your in, but not enough to get winded......


----------



## TNhunterKMC

allethrin is the chemical on the pads.  I haven't been able to find it anywhere.


----------



## Dub

Jamie Jainniney said:
			
		

> Trick I learned in the "Low Country" of SC  --  You can adjust the level of protection by adjusting the ON/OFF switch.  Watch the glow thru the top window as you move the switch towards the off posistion.  Just before it totally dims out, STOP!!  Enough protection for the stand that your in, but not enough to get winded......



Dude!   That may be the tip of a lifetime....no bites and no scent....................I owe you a beer or two if it works for me!!!!!!


----------



## Woodsong

i think permathrin is a different chemical and just that...a man-made chemical.  I know i wouldn't pour a bunch of deet out somewhere and light it and not expect to eventually get cancer!!

How much do the thermacells weigh??  i never hear about long distance hikers talking about them but man i tell you what....travelling through the NE woods in summertime...these things would be an answer to prayer if they really work like you all say.


----------



## frankwright

(Allethrin is a synthetic duplicate of a component of pyrethrum. Pyrethrum is a botanical insecticide extracted from chrysanthemum flowers. Allethrin, the first synthetic pyrethroid, was introduced in 1949, and is a mixture of several isomeric forms. The most common form is a 4:1 mixture of the trans- and cis-isomers. It is available in aerosol, coil, mat, dust and oil formulations. Aerosol and spray formulations of the purified d-trans- isomer of allethrin are also available. D-trans allethrin is usually combined with synergists such as piperonyl-butoxide (1).)

Still sounds like the same stuff. Do an internet search for"allethrin".


----------



## DCarter001

I "found out" about thermocells a few years ago.  In south Georgia, they are a God send during turkey and archery season.


----------



## Lthomas

scshep2002 said:
			
		

> I used mine last weekend in one of them deep Florida swamps, and you know how thick the skeeters are down here. Well turned it on and in about 2-4 minutes, not a skeeter buzzin. Didnt see a single one land on me or even fly by. No sand fleas, and no nothing. It was one of the most enjoyable morning swamp hunts I have ever had in FL at a place called Tiger Bay which is half underwater at any given time of the year. usually the skeeters will carry you away or you will loose at least a pint of blood, so a big THANK YOU TO WHOEVER CREATED THERMACELL!!


Were you hunting Rima Ridge?


----------



## baker7mm

anyone keeping the pads and putting Doe estrous urine on them?? I have heard it works to put the scent out.


----------



## Bubba_1122

I know - I know - it's been 11 years since this thread died. 

But was looking for posts on permethrin, and ran across this. 

Last post triggered the thought that I wonder if you saturated an old Thermacell pad with Code  Blue (or your other favorite deer scent) and put it in the machine and run it like normal if it's vaporize and carry through the woods with positive results. 

Why don't one of you more adventurous folks give it a try and report back how it works.


----------



## bilgerat

thermacell marketed one to disperse deer sent when they first came out, guess it didn't sell so they just stayed with the bug repellent version, Ive tried it but had no success , put tinks on a old pad that went thru the washr  and put it out near my stand. saw nothing for the 2 hunts I tried it


----------



## T-N-T

Corn scented pads would be the bees knees


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I hunt the swamp in Dry Branch, GA and I use Thermacell - not one mosquito bite. Without it I received 129 bites in one day. It really works.


----------



## shdw633

These are the "pads" I use in my Thermacell, they work great and there are sixty of them for $10.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/60Pcs-ARS-M...923539?hash=item3d1cd80293:g:bZwAAOSwOVpXWY0b


----------

